# HELP ! Day 3 and day 21 tests ??!



## flutter44 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi there, i've a 26 day cycle and i think i ovulate on days 12/13.  Should i get blood test on day 20 or day 21 ?? Someone said it should be 7 days after ovulation.  Does a day out make a big difference ?

thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Most clinics say cd 21, others make you use ovulation sticks and then do it 5-7 days afterwards.  All you need is a blood level sufficient to prove that you have ovulated, a day won't make any difference.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi flutter,

I know when I had mine taken it was on day 17 and day 21... This was just in case I had ovulated earlier...

All the best mini x x


----------

